# BMX Verde Vex von 2009 abzugeben !!!



## 360er (29. August 2010)

Hey,

Das BMX ist gebraucht und hat keine Dellen und nur wenige Kratzer!
Noch top in Schuss 
Meine Preisvorstellung ist 200 Euro


----------

